# The Ignore User function should also suck my cock and beat my wife



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 7, 2020)

It can still affect your Reaction score, because nobody cares about that.

Especially not @crocodilian


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 7, 2020)

Joke’s on you, I’d do it for free


----------



## karz (Jul 7, 2020)

The Ignore User function should also forcibly download horror porn to your desktop.
Examples include: mpreg, inflation, furry (of any variety), scat, etc.
Oh, and it'd be set as a default desktop background, as well.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 9, 2020)

wasteful programming, it would be more functional and less bandwidth to beat your wife _into_ sucking your cock.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 21, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> wasteful programming, it would be more functional and less bandwidth to beat your wife _into_ sucking your cock.


im fag


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 21, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> im fag



FFS I'll do it if nobody else will


----------



## AnaV (Jul 22, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> wasteful programming, it would be more functional and less bandwidth to beat your wife _into_ sucking your cock.


Based.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 22, 2020)

AnaV said:


> Based.


On the Quran?


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jul 27, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> im fag



Well DUH!!!  How else could Alex Jones put a baby in your butt?


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 28, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> Well DUH!!!  How else could Alex Jones put a baby in your butt?



my bussy is better than your unclit


----------



## LargeChoonger (Jul 28, 2020)

I am going to sex this entire thread at an inconvenient time


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jul 28, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> my bussy is better than your unclit



My unclit tears off and feeds on cocks that displease it.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 28, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> My unclit tears off and feeds on cocks that displease it.



which means no repeat customers, women are always so short sighted


----------



## CptnSnshn (Aug 20, 2020)

Jokes aside it's fantastic for trimming down the clones in A&H.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 20, 2020)

OP, this isn't Something Awful.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 21, 2020)

Still, you gotta admit there ARE users one needs to ignore to keep one's blood pressure down.

TBH this is the first forum i've ever needed to use the ignore function, and even then only once. But I like having the option available for shutting out those few Kiwis who aren't quite fucked up enough to earn a Halal thread (yet) but whose posts read like pure ear-cancer to your brain.


----------

